# HIV positive w/o any symptoms



## nyyankees (Mar 8, 2012)

what ICD-10 code would describe an HIV+ patient with no history of symptoms?


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 10, 2012)

For a hint.... Look up HIV and then take a look at the notes.

Hope that helps.


----------

